

Hilary Mason Says Twitter’s URL Wrapping Won’t Have Any Effect On Bit.ly - Thrymr
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/10/10/hilary-mason-says-twitters-url-wrapping-wont-have-any-effect-on-bit-ly/

======
brk
I think the bit.ly-esque URL shortening and tracking is going to be the next
twitter "partner" to have their business consumed by Twitter.

